# Natl. Pigs in a Blanket Day.



## IKE (Apr 24, 2018)

April 24th is National Pigs in a Blanket Day.

I guess I've just led a very sheltered life because I've never eaten a pig in a blanket.....they any good ?


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 24, 2018)

You are not alone Ike, I never had one either. But now looking at the pic....well you know what pics of food do to me


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes and yes..Our local donut shop has mini ones...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2018)

Go to the grocery store, buy a tube of crescent rolls and pack of hot dogs!

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/178778/crescent-dogs/

Maybe Mama will let you ride in the trolley!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 51408



That ain't right!!!

It's funny, it just ain't right!!!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 24, 2018)

Love  'em.   Easy to eat.  No muss, no fuss.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2018)

Yummy, but I prefer Toad In The Hole.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 24, 2018)

For a brief period of time, they sold hot dog buns in the grocery store that looked like pipes with an opening along the side.  You almost had to snap the hot dog in them. I thought they were really good... tough, and tasted more like yeast rolls.  Apparently I'm the only one who liked them. 

 Does anyone remember those, or am I imaging things confused.  Couldn't find a picture.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't recall those, but I'm sure you're not losing your mind.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 24, 2018)

Bought some from Trader Joe's a few weeks ago. Yummmmmy


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> For a brief period of time, they sold hot dog buns in the grocery store that looked like pipes with an opening along the side.  You almost had to snap the hot dog in them. I thought they were really good... tough, and tasted more like yeast rolls.  Apparently I'm the only one who liked them.
> 
> Does anyone remember those, or am I imaging things confused.  Couldn't find a picture.



I remember exactly what you're talking about.  They looked like those "pool noodles" that kids use to float on.  I don't think they lasted long on the market.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 24, 2018)

yes i love pigs in a blanket either with hot dogs or small sausage


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 24, 2018)

Pretzel dogs!!
.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Love  'em.   Easy to eat.  No muss, no fuss.


 Me too, Falcon.  Idea for a quick lunch or dinner!


----------



## DaveA (Apr 28, 2018)

I love them! My wife makes small ones using cocktail franks.  She makes up her own dough, for the "blankets", rolls them in it and puts 'em in the oven.  I always eat *too* many but they are one of my favorite meals.

We've never bought any "ready mades" so I can't comment on those.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm curious about the brand of readymades that people prefer.

I think that it would be handy to have a box in the freezer.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 28, 2018)

Pillsbury sells wiener wraps which is pastry you wrap around a wiener and bake.

It's quite good with mustard.  It was quite common here in Canada because it is an English expression and tradition.

They probably used sausages like breakfast sausages instead of wieners for pigs in a blanket.

My mother in law was English and that's where I first heard the expression. Pigs in a blanket.

[h=3]Crescent Dogs Recipe - Pillsbury.com[/h]https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/crescent.../b19c6c07-bad8-45b5-8a4e-e604f30baa98


----------

